# Houston Meet 6/15/03 (4:00 PM)



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

OK guys, we're trying to set up a pretty good Houston meet in June. The location will be at the Van's Skate Park (Marquis Center) at I-10 and Silber. It will be held on Sunday 6/15/03 at approximately 4:00 PM. I am really hoping for a good turnout. We are trying to get a Nissan club started in the area.

David
[email protected]

If you are planning on coming out, please e-mail me so I can have an idea on turnout.

1 David Warner - d_warner
2 Jamie Warner - j_warner
3 Charles Moore - CMOE211
4 Mike Hill - kwd2KSE
5 Jason - HTownMaxSE
6 Frank - 96_VQMax
7 Canuck - ?
8 MaximaPower - ?
9 SpecVspeeD from Nissan Forums (Sentra Owner)
10 Mike Curl - Mike 92GXE - ?
11 SpanishRice
12 ducky from Austin - ?
13 Nathan Smith - n/a
14 Brandon from Huntsville - ?
15 B.J. from Huntsville - ?
16 Alex - Uncle Max
17 Spin - From Nissan Forums - Sentra Owner
18 Rob - RobsAE
19 Donny -- krazydza - From Nissan Forums - Sentra Owner
20
21
22
23
24
25

This list is by no means the only people who will be attending. I've posted this meet on numerous forums, and have had responses on most of them.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Team NIO is in Houston, I'll probablly show up at 4:00, that's over by Katy Mills right?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I know NIO is in Houston. Some of us other guys are trying to get together a club for enjoyment. We would like to do things like occasional Baytown runs, or SCCA autocrosses, and even stuff like quarterly BBQ's. Since we all have something in common, then it should work out great. We aren't planning on charging dues at first. It may come later down the road to fund small stuff such as mailed out bulletins to members and so on, but nothing expensive by any means.
The Marquis Center is on the northeast side of the intersection of I-10 and Silber. It's the first street west of the 610 loop, so it's pretty centrally located considering. If you need me to post a map, let me know.

David


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

is this in the same place as Jilians?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Honestly, I can't say for sure but I think so. I'm actually from Huntsville. Its the Mall like Center with the Van's Skate Park and the open air mall area down the center of the complex. I can find out for sure though.

David


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

its ok dont go thru the trouble. im almost positive its the same place. i just havent been there in a really long time so i was asking. thx anyway tho.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

*YES.*

The place we are meeting is the Jilians site. I checked today, and it is. Hope to see you there. Will we?

David


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

most likey yes.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

d_warner said:


> *I know NIO is in Houston, but they prefer modded vehicles for show purposes. Some of us other guys are trying to get together a club for enjoyment. *


* 

Now now David.... let me correct your understanding.  NIO have a variety of vehicles from stock to modded. Yes we have cars with modifications and are showing in shows, we have others interested in making their cars go and others that know we're one big happy family. We've had picnics, outings, track events, & caravans to other cities based on a family concept. So we have defined enjoyment. Our motto is that "we base our membership on the people in the cars not just the cars. We are for N.I.O. by N.I.O." That's why we're doing so well. 

Hope that gives people a better understanding. Thanks.*


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

d_warner said:


> *I know NIO is in Houston, but they prefer modded vehicles for show purposes. Some of us other guys are trying to get together a club for enjoyment. We would like to do things like occasional Baytown runs, or SCCA autocrosses, and even stuff like quarterly BBQ's. Since we all have something in common, then it should work out great. We aren't planning on charging dues at first. It may come later down the road to fund small stuff such as mailed out bulletins to members and so on, but nothing expensive by any means. *


you know nothing about NIO so how can you say that we "prefer modded cars"? We have stock cars as well as modded cars but we are more of a family of auto enthusiasts than a "car club". 

we dont require any modifications to any of our members cars and we dont charge anything for membership. We have quartely meets in Houston, Austin, Dallas, etc.... with other teams around to promote the love of our cars. 

I dont usually post here but please dont say anything negative about something you know nothing about.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hey guys,
Let me reiterate the comment that we (Team NIO) are really more of a family than a lot of the car clubs I've dealt with and heard about. Please follow the TeamNIO link in my signature to find all the details of our by-laws and requirements of memberships.

Peace all.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

NIOstyle said:


> *Now now David.... let me correct your understand.  NIO have a variety of vehicles from stock to modded. Yes we have cars with modifications and are showing in shows, we have others interested in making their cars go and others that know we're one big happy family. We've had picnics, outings, track events, & caravans to other cities based on a family concept. So we have defined enjoyment. Our motto is that "we base our membership on the people in the cars not just the cars. We are for N.I.O. by N.I.O." That's why we're doing so well.
> 
> Hope that gives people a better understanding. Thanks. *


OK . I apologize. I'm not trying to start anything here by any means. Once again. If I got it wrong, then I'm sorry. I know none of you guys personally and I don't want anyone here to think I have any personal hard feelings against NIO. I do not.

Sorry,
David


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hey its totally cool,

we just get alot of people out here that assume we are all about the cars when we are more about the people in this team.

sorry if i sounded harsh yet,


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Its cool. I understand completely. Notice I changed the orignal post as well. Like I said before, I in no way want any harsh feelings in the area. BTW, We would greatly appreciate it if any of you could stop by on 6/15/03. We would like to hear any opinions or tips on how to get things started. Plus, the more the marrier! 

Once again, sorry,

David


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

David,
No problem. Thanks for the invitation. I'm sure some of us can attend. It'll be great to meet with everyone. We have Hot Import Nights on June 7th and then a camping trip on June 22nd. So our month is pretty busy. Hope to see you.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Cool. See ya there.

David


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Jason aka NIO-Dallas-Cap,

I don't think we've ever met. I'm one of the VP's for DNE. I am surprised we have never met. I heard once that you guys made an appearance at an NvUs meet, but have never come out to a DNE meet. What's up?

A number of us DNE ppl will be rolling out for this meet. Hope to see a lot of ppl there.

Chris


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*1 Luv...*

Back in March NvUs and NIO had a collabo meet here
in Dallas that was a great success!!!
Some of the DNE guys showed up as well...

NIO is strong there in Houston as that's there "home"
chapter. They also have chapters all over the country
as evidenced by there webpage...

I sincerely hope that HNE and NIO can work together
and support each other much as NvUs and DNE has
here in Dallas. 

NvUs has and will always be proud supporters of 
both organizations and welcomes members of 
both to any of our events as brothers & sisters...

I personally can vouch for the integrity and character
of George and Darrick and consider them as friends.

Feel free to hit me up if ya'll need any advice/assistance.
I've been in this game for a while now and would be happy
to lend a hand...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: 1 Luv...*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Back in March NvUs and NIO had a collabo meet here
> in Dallas that was a great success!!!
> Some of the DNE guys showed up as well...
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I had in mind. I know that NIO is in the area, and that is awesome. I know I made a comment or two earlier that mey have upset a few people, but I quickly corrected myself, as it was my mistake, and I apologized. The last thing we want is to make waves. We all know however that some clubs just fit people better than others, and there is nothing wrong with being members of multiple clubs. As you stated, NVus and DNE have gotten along together great in Dallas, and the sme will be in Houston. There's plenty of fun for everyone.

David


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: 1 Luv...*



d_warner said:


> *This is exactly what I had in mind. I know that NIO is in the area, and that is awesome. I know I made a comment or two earlier that mey have upset a few people, but I quickly corrected myself, as it was my mistake, and I apologized. The last thing we want is to make waves. We all know however that some clubs just fit people better than others, and there is nothing wrong with being members of multiple clubs. As you stated, NVus and DNE have gotten along together great in Dallas, and the sme will be in Houston. There's plenty of fun for everyone.David *


True. Texas is big enough for everyone to have fun in
regardless of affiliations...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Just around the corner! Open to all Nissans


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Hi whats up?
Well, i just wanna say that I'm down with this meet coming up. I just recently purchased a 03 Sentra SE-r and really enjoy this car. I've had a Toyota Corolla before with all the mods u can think of in that, but now i'm just relaxing in this new sweet ride that i have, and curious on meeting new people with the same particular car. I'm also intersested in getting some modification advice from some people and help me with my questions that i'm concerened about...such as, what intakes are better (meaning sound, and hp gain...) and etc etc etc....Well David, i'm down with the meet and hope to see u (as well as others) there. 

**I posted that list of people u had from the beginning and as u can see there is sum 1 new on #19...hehehe (me) Thanks for the invitation...take it easy...

donny



1 David Warner - d_warner
2 Jamie Warner - j_warner
3 Charles Moore - CMOE211
4 Mike Hill - kwd2KSE
5 Jason - HTownMaxSE
6 Frank - 96_VQMax
7 Canuck - ?
8 MaximaPower - ?
9 SpecVspeeD from Nissan Forums (Sentra Owner)
10 Mike Curl - Mike 92GXE - ?
11 SpanishRice
12 ducky from Austin - ?
13 Nathan Smith - n/a
14 Brandon from Huntsville - ?
15 B.J. from Huntsville - ?
16 Alex - Uncle Max
17 Spin - From Nissan Forums - Sentra Owner
18 Rob - RobsAE
19 Donny -- krazydza - From Nissan Forums - Sentra Owner
20
21
22
23
24
25


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggh! I work Sundays at 3!


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

What time do you get off?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I get off at 11 PM on Sunday. Oh welll, If I can get off that day, I"ll just show up


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

ill be coming down from Dallas for this


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*sign me up!*

i'll definitely be there if i can. I'll have to switch workdays next week which i HOPE shouldn't be a problem. if i can't, i dont usually get out til 8:30. let me know if u guys will still be around then. might be nice to meet more ppl with the same car and do stuff. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey all your Houston peepz....i just recently ordered my cold air intake for my 03 se-r, and was curious on knowin some good shops around town that knows how to install these babies in my car. I would do it, but 'm very fragile when it comes to my car...so i wanna know if there some shops or places out there thats done this kinda procedure before and can do it professionally and greatly....can someone help me out?? I stay in houston...thakns

donn


----------

